# Can't Get 1680 x 1050 Resolution. HELP!!!



## matrix860321 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I just bought a new monitor (ViewSonic NX2232w) and it has an optimum native resolution of 1680 x 1050. However, even after installing the drivers for the monitor, I can't get the screen to display this resolution. I have an MSI RX300HM (TD128e), see link for the technical specs,
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RX300HM-TD128E&class=vga
and have tried to change both the display settings in windows control panel and in the card controller (ATI's Catalyst). 
My question is: will I have to change the graphics card in order to display the desired resolution or is there a way to solve this problem.
Thanks very much for your time and help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Make sure you're video drivers are current and ALWAYS reboot when it asks you too.


----------



## stu22 (Apr 17, 2007)

(from the link)


> OTHERS
> • Operating Systems Support Windows® XP / 2000
> • Power supply of 350 (and up) watt is highly recommended for system stability.
> • 2D Display Modes: Resolutions, colors and maximum refresh rates(Hz) in 256, 65K or 16.7M colors
> ...


It doesn't really appear to support 1650x1050  . How well do other resolutions scale?

My only other suggestion is trying out the unofficial drivers (can't remember the name of them off the top of my head atm).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

stu22 said:


> My only other suggestion is trying out the unofficial drivers (can't remember the name of them off the top of my head atm).


Omega? http://www.omegadrivers.net/omega_drivers.php


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the same problem, in video card control pannel (nVidia), I want to set the resolution manualy, but it tells me that windows does not have such resolution. How should I add it


----------



## Kduda1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I admit to being totally computer illiterate and would just ask that if you're going to chuckle too loudly, please wait and do it behind my back.

What I have is ATI Mobility Radeon 9200, and after reading the posts and message attached below, it says to do so at my own risk. Besides the obvious "my own risk" statement, is that meaning that it may or may not work or, perhaps, usually doesn't work and so, therefore, is not recommended, or am I missing the boat entirely?

I'm looking to hold anyone responsible for anything I do but rather am looking for a recommendation of, yes, this will probably work or, no, that's not a good idea at all. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. What I read is inserted below, but I'm so out of my element that I really am not sure if it even pertains to me and, if it does, what it's attempting to convey to me.

Okay; give me 10 seconds before you laugh!

Thanks.

4) From Cat 6.6 and up ATI removed driver-level support for the following series of cards (including Mobility models): Radeon 7k, 8k, 9k-9250 Series. Since the Omega Drivers use ATI drivers as a base, that means they will also not include support for these chipsets, they may install, but the PC may give you a BSOD or a black screen upon boot, install newer drivers at your own risk. People that need to install Omega Drivers on these cards should use v3.8.252 or older, you can get these on the Archive section of my site


----------



## Kduda1 (Feb 6, 2009)

NOT LOOKING TO HOLD ANYONE RESPONSIBLE -- there's a reason you should review before posting!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Omega Drivers are modified versions and have not been as thoroughly test as the drivers you would get from ATI and since ATI dropped consumer level support for mobile chipsets and only through the OEM (mostly of the request of the OEM's) you may or may not end up with a black screen on reboot and have to reload windows.
So if you chose to try them backup any dear to you first and make sure you have all the disks and drivers on hand in case you should need them.


----------



## Kduda1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you. That I could understand perfectly!!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## ZedBlack (Oct 23, 2011)

2011-10-23
I had a lot of problems but here is the solution.
you need the OLD drivers. no new one works.
CATALYST file version 3.0.741.0 has the correct drivers.
released in 2009.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This thread is from 2009


----------

